# Need Beans? Nirvana-Shop A+



## 420n3r0 (Oct 6, 2008)

hello, everyone

i tried nirvana-shop! they are VERY professional and handled everything top notch!


----------



## mistisrising (Oct 6, 2008)

Ditto, I was impressed with their service.


----------



## 420usagrow (Oct 7, 2008)

Who cares?


----------



## 420n3r0 (Oct 7, 2008)

i do. because of people like you things get tough for everyone else.


----------



## 420usagrow (Oct 8, 2008)

You are a little too paranoid for this game, maybe switch to some other drug that doesn't make you act like such a spazoid! 
I answered the guys thread with good info... nothing that LEO would be able to use. If I wanted crap from you I would squeeze your head. I really don't care what some newbie-nerd stoner thinks! 420usagrow


----------



## 420n3r0 (Oct 9, 2008)

420usagrow, i'm not here to argue with you. have a nice day.


----------



## homegrown998 (Oct 16, 2008)

what strain did you go with? im going with nirvana too but cant decide what to get.


----------



## MadCityChaos (Nov 21, 2008)

i went with bubble-icious. haha cant spell. sounds good, heard from some people its a good indoor seed that is easy to grow for a first timer like myself. just ordered today, we will see how it goes, and ill be back with a review for sure


----------



## bigbudsbruddah (Nov 21, 2008)

Thnx 420 always good to know which seed banks are legit.


----------

